# HSS modified chute Snow Flow footage.



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I took a video of the snow flow entering the chute on my HSS928. Its interesting to see how the chute collar plays a roll in the snow effluent leaving the impeller.

You can compare the pattern differences between the chute facing forward and facing right. 

Its clear that the collar makes a clear impact on the flow of snow. Imagine how much of the snow gets deflected off an unmodified collar. Especially with the chute facing hard right. 

My modified collar controls the snow from spraying right out the chute with the least amount of deflection.

I noticed none of my neighbors snow blowers came close to the throwing distance of my honda. A few stopped and watched, one guy gave me a thumbs up.

Just Saying


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I had a few guys contact me about modifying chutes for them and I just shipped one out the other day. The people on this forum have provided a lot of info on the HSS's potential for clogging under awful wet conditions. I encourage you to read the wealth of info on the site. 

If anyone is interested, check out my other thread. And send me a Private message.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html


----------



## keeena (Feb 9, 2017)

In the first 10 to 30 seconds of your video, about where was your forward speed set to? Curious - dealing w/ a bogging issue and mine any faster than a hair off neutral will bog/die.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I honestly can't remember, the beginning clip of the video is me starting from the street and tackling the end of driveway snow. I eased into it but carried a fair bit of speed. Much faster then the slowest available crawling speed.


----------

